# Transom material ?



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

We were going to go look at a boat yesterday (check in hand) and the owner of the marina calls me and says they were prepping the boat for me to pick up, 2006 Alumacraft Tropy 180, and he says they found quite a few pinholes in the transom metal from the reaction of aluminum to the wolmanized transom material. I was bummed as I was really looking forward to getting it. I decided to pass on it even though they were going to repair it as I wasn't sure if there'd be more damage they didn't find. So I found a Smokercraft online that I might check out instead. Does anyone know if Smokercraft used similar material? This boat is a 2006 Smokercraft Millentia 192. Thanks in advance,


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

I have never heard of an aluminum reacting to wolmanized wood.
All corrosion on aluminum boats I have seen, was caused by electrical current straying from its path due to improper wiring.
I'll follow this thread, as I may learn something here.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Any aluminum boat could have corrosion problems. The best bet for you us to have any boat your seriously considering inspected by a professional, especially if your spending a considerable amount of money on it. Good luck.

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

I saw a 2000 Lund Explorer a while back which had the same issue. Multiple bubbles on the transom. I could poke the transom with a pen and the pen would cause the aluminum to chip away like powder.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the same problem, pin holes forming on the transom. I have an Alumacraft also. I was thinking the problem was related to electrolysis issue from previous owner. I am in the process of patching and repainting. I'm a little concerned if the pin holes will continue to appear.


----------



## MiSwamphunter (Jan 13, 2017)

Do yourself a favor before you purchase a used boat and do a google search on Lund transom issues, there is plenty of information out there. I went through it with a 02 fisherman a couple years ago. The wiring is what the dealers like to blame it on but I just dont believe there are that many Lunds with electrical shorts. I'm leaning more towards Lund not making any attempt to seal the transom and water entering from the top, never able to dry out then causing the reaction with the chemicals in the plywood. When you see the bubbles in the paint it is from the water leaking through the pinholes in the aluminum then expanding into a blister or bubble in the paint. Granted I am by no means an expert just my conclusion after my own experience


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I really have a hard time believing Alumacraft would use wolmanized wood in their transoms. Its well known that aluminum will react to the metals in the chemicals in that type of wood.

I could see moisture getting trapped in there from a bad seal job on the transom cap or maybe the engine mount bolts, causing the corrosion, or a bad seal between the transom and the hull rivets, etc, but if they used that kind of wood every Aluma of that vintage would have the same problem.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

Moisture in the wood causes electrolysis and the aluminium corrodes. Happened to my dads Lund. He caught it early enough before it became a major issue. 

He replaced it with marine plywood and coated it in west epoxy. Should last another 30 years.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

perchjerker said:


> I really have a hard time believing Alumacraft would use wolmanized wood in their transoms. Its well known that aluminum will react to the metals in the chemicals in that type of wood.
> 
> I could see moisture getting trapped in there from a bad seal job on the transom cap or maybe the engine mount bolts, causing the corrosion, or a bad seal between the transom and the hull rivets, etc, but if they used that kind of wood every Aluma of that vintage would have the same problem.


I have heard the same thing on using treated wood and it causing the alum to corrode. I was kind of indoubt but what made me a believer was when I built my pole barn. I had to use stainless steel nails. The building inspector told me of some of the earlier building when this new treatment came out of rusting the nails off in just a few years. I think you can also use a galvanized coated nail to


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MiSwamphunter said:


> Do yourself a favor before you purchase a used boat and do a google search on Lund transom issues, there is plenty of information out there. I went through it with a 02 fisherman a couple years ago. The wiring is what the dealers like to blame it on but I just dont believe there are that many Lunds with electrical shorts. I'm leaning more towards Lund not making any attempt to seal the transom and water entering from the top, never able to dry out then causing the reaction with the chemicals in the plywood. When you see the bubbles in the paint it is from the water leaking through the pinholes in the aluminum then expanding into a blister or bubble in the paint. Granted I am by no means an expert just my conclusion after my own experience


The caps are not sealed and the bottom is open. I believe rotting of the transom wood causes a reaction with the aluminum and therefore pitting until it goes all the way through. That's where the bubbling paint and pinhole comes from. The only way to stop it is replacing the wood and either never letting it get wet/rot or coating it with epoxy.

My lund's transom cap looks like the surface of the moon underneath. Got a new board installed and sealed up the top side. I guess if it goes bad again it'll be time for a new boat anyway.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> The caps are not sealed and the bottom is open. I believe rotting of the transom wood causes a reaction with the aluminum and therefore pitting until it goes all the way through. That's where the bubbling paint and pinhole comes from. The only way to stop it is replacing the wood and either never letting it get wet/rot or coating it with epoxy.
> 
> My lund's transom cap looks like the surface of the moon underneath. Got a new board installed and sealed up the top side. I guess if it goes bad again it'll be time for a new boat anyway.


I agree. The boat I bought I checked the transom for rot and knock on wood there was not any. I think the water comes in thru the corner caps. I removed my and layed a heavy bead of silicone around them and fastened them down. Should last as long as I am around


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> I agree. The boat I bought I checked the transom for rot and knock on wood there was not any. I think the water comes in thru the corner caps. I removed my and layed a heavy bead of silicone around them and fastened them down. Should last as long as I am around


Mine doesnt have corner caps. Well, it does now since cutting the gunnel off is the only way to get the board out... design flaw IMO.


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

He mentioned maybe there was some stray voltage leaking into the water at the marina that could have accelerated the corrosion with the aluminum/copper elements in the transom wood and hull because he said he hadn't seen it that bad. Needless to say I'm still bummed as I thought that was going to be my retirement boat lol. Looking is fun too I guess but I was hoping to get into something for fall fishing.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

gman said:


> He mentioned maybe there was some stray voltage leaking into the water at the marina that could have accelerated the corrosion with the aluminum/copper elements in the transom wood and hull because he said he hadn't seen it that bad. Needless to say I'm still bummed as I thought that was going to be my retirement boat lol. Looking is fun too I guess but I was hoping to get into something for fall fishing.


Take a trip to Cadillac . 4Winns have all of their new boats in the lake all lined up. They had one real big one out playing this morning. They have a big tent set up at their building on Lake Cadillac and it looks like they may be having a dealer boat show. Some real nice looking boats sitting at their dock


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you have a wood transom? If you do, it's most likely toasted.


jrose said:


> I have the same problem, pin holes forming on the transom. I have an Alumacraft also. I was thinking the problem was related to electrolysis issue from previous owner. I am in the process of patching and repainting. I'm a little concerned if the pin holes will continue to appear.


Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> The caps are not sealed and the bottom is open. I believe rotting of the transom wood causes a reaction with the aluminum and therefore pitting until it goes all the way through. That's where the bubbling paint and pinhole comes from. The only way to stop it is replacing the wood and either never letting it get wet/rot or coating it with epoxy.
> 
> My lund's transom cap looks like the surface of the moon underneath. Got a new board installed and sealed up the top side. I guess if it goes bad again it'll be time for a new boat anyway.


My undstanding is trapped moisture turns acidic in a low oxygen enviroment. That and chemicals in wood. Anything that can rust added to the concoction and your aluminum boat becomes the sacrificial anode. In my limited experience, if there's pinholes, many more are under the exterior paint.

I don't know about other brands, but both Starcrafts I've pulled transoms from had zero factory coating on the aluminum transom. Nothing for a barrier if moisture gets in. The same under pour in flotation foam. No barrier coat and getting wet at some point is almost inevitable with no way to dry out completely. Removal is the only option.


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

For what it’s worth, I was told by the Aluma craft dealer in Waterford that alumacrafts from 2013 Competitor models & up have solid aluminum transoms now. No more wood to rot. Can anyone confirm that? That would be my next boat if that’s true.


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

I'm curious as to who used wolmanized vs marine grade wood in their boats 2010-2015. Mostly lund, smokercraft or crestliner. I've been trying to look for the info it slow going to find it.


Strike that, found a plethora of info on another site, seems 2006 is when Lund changed things up. that makes it easier to make a decision on what year to buy


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

gman said:


> I'm curious as to who used wolmanized vs marine grade wood in their boats 2010-2015. Mostly lund, smokercraft or crestliner. I've been trying to look for the info it slow going to find it.
> 
> 
> Strike that, found a plethora of info on another site, seems 2006 is when Lund changed things up. that makes it easier to make a decision on what year to buy


I was told by the dealer that my 2014 Smokercraft Millentia used a 7 layer pressure treated wood, which was how they could offer a lifetime warranty on it.


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Goat Roper said:


> For what it’s worth, I was told by the Aluma craft dealer in Waterford that alumacrafts from 2013 Competitor models & up have solid aluminum transoms now. No more wood to rot. Can anyone confirm that? That would be my next boat if that’s true.


True, my 2014 Voyageur has no wood in the transom, just formed aluminum (not solid).


----------

